# Question about new install on JMicron system

## CaligariMord

I apologize in advance for asking a question on a topic which has been covered fairly extensively. I've been trying to extract a bit of information from what I can find here and elsewhere, but I'm simply not certain about what I am reading (especially as things change over time).

I've purchased an MSI P965 Neo motherboard (the MS-7235 model, FWIW). It seems to use the JMicron chips to handle PATA/SATA, although it has Intel CH8 to handle just SATA. I've got a PATA DVD writer and two SATA hard drives.

Booting a 2007.0 install disk (x86 or amd64, downloaded from the official released isos) it takes a very long time with the ata_piix module check, and when it all is running it has an /dev/hd* listing for the DVD drive, but nothing for the hard drives in /dev/hd* or /dev/sd*.

1. Assuming I can get an install process that sees my drives, when I compile a current kernel will it all work. I.E. is this a problem because of the kernel versions used for the current install ISOs which is fixed in the current kernel modules?

2. I seem to be able to use the all-generic-ide and irqpoll boot options with the install cd and get my hard-drives recognized as /dec/hd* devices. If I go that way (knowing that it will be slow) would I be doing anything that will later cause me problems (because I've treated the drives as PATA when they are SATA)?

3. Would replacing my PATA DVD writer with a SATA one bypass the whole issue? Would things "just work", or would I still have to disable the PATA side of things (and what boot options would do that)?

4. I hear that there are some live CDs from other distros that might work. If I use one of those to get myself started, how difficult is it to get myself on a pure gentoo track after that?

Any and all advice appreciated.

Take care,

CaligariMord

----------

## CaligariMord

Update

I tried using the irqpoll boot option, alone, with my amd64 install cd, without the all-generic-ide option which I'd been using it with previously. To my surprise it seems to have worked.

The system has come up quickly into the minimal install environment (where previously it took a long time to get through the detection phase), and I have a /dev/hd* device for the DVD writer as well as two /dev/sd* devices for the hard drives.

I will proceed with partitioning and installation, and report back one way or another.

Take care,

CaligariMord

----------

## rioneqf

Hi,

I have just installed gentoo 2007.0 x86 with kernel-2.6.20-r8 in a core 2 duo e6400, gigabyte-p965-dq6, wtih 1 lg dvd-rom, and 1 lg dvd-rw and a sata2 hd. I installed gentoo from the live cd, when live cd starts it detect my hd and dvds in hda, hde and hdf, so no problems with this.

Problems began after i install gentoo, i made a handbook installation, and i use genkernel to build and configure the kernel. All goes right except i miss my dvd units, when gentoo boots dvds are not show, no mdev reference  and no /dev/hde or /dev/hdf to mount.

I rebuild my kernel with jmicron module,again using genkernel,  and now at the beginnig of the boot process i can see my dvds, but boots stop when it's trying to chek hda and give back an: "hda: lost interrupt" 

So if i compile kernel with jmicron support i cant start gentoo, and without it i have no dvd units

Any idea that could help?

Rioneqf

----------

## gerryAU

G`Day I had a similar problem with a new install E6700 & JMicron Technologies controllers & not finding my IDE DVD drive

(MotherBorad is a gigabyte 965p-ds3p)

my lspci snippet:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

I`m using the 2.6.21 kernel as I had the local clock problem some others have had.

I had to make JMicron PATA support & Intel PATA MPIIX support static in my kernel config to make my ide device visible

my kernel config snippet

```

Device Drivers  --->   

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

<*> ATA device support 

<*>   JMicron PATA support 

<*>   Intel PATA MPIIX support 

```

Originally I had them compliled as modules & could only see my sata devices

Good luck , I only spent my afternoon sorting this problem out   :Wink: 

----------

## CaligariMord

I'd echo what gerryAU said.

I have managed to get my system up and running (just last night - I work slowly on a new machine) with a fresh kernel (2.6.20, I believe) - worked first time. I almost always build most device support into my kernel, and I did that with the relevant IDE and SATA drivers and had no trouble in that regard. So if that isn't something you are doing, I'd try it. Given that it worked pretty much as I hoped, I can't offer too much more ( I can grab my kernel settings if they are use to you)...

I'm intrigued by the "local clock problem" that geryyAu mentioned... What are the symptoms, cause, and fix? I ask because I've noticed that my date/time is a bit wrong, although I haven't set up ntp yet, which might be all that is going on.

Take care,

CaligariMord

----------

## gerryAU

 *CaligariMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm intrigued by the "local clock problem" that gerryAu mentioned... What are the symptoms, cause, and fix? I ask because I've noticed that my date/time is a bit wrong, although I haven't set up ntp yet, which might be all that is going on.
> 
> Take care,
> ...

 

My problem was that my local clock set to "local" & timezome were set up correctly, but my system time would be many hours out in the future but was only apparent in my gentoo os , not on my other mutil boot distros on this machine. When booting into gentoo it would hang for a while at "setting clock local" fail & then say that I have to set up the clock manually. I read somewhere on the forum that kernel 2.6.21 kernel fixes the clock lockup problem. Well it worked for me   :Very Happy:  . Your problem maybe something else if its only a little out (/etc/adjtime ?), but if your going ntp, that should sort out the drift.

----------

